# Budget PC Config - 35000/-



## AniketChavan74234 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello, This PC is for my friend which i want to built so need your suggestions!
So here i go

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:He needs for normal use like surfing net and watching movies at 720p/1080p.He wants to play Games such as :-GTA San andreas ,Vice city,NFS series until Nfs most wanted 2012,PES 14/fifa 14,Counter strike 1.6 (Cs Go if possible),Batman arkham series(if can play on low setting)..All this games on Integrated Graphics as he will be adding a Discrete Gpu later.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:35000/- is max (+1000/- if and only if needed for more stable config)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7 ultimate (32/64)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 Gb internal(1tb if possible within budget) + 1tb external

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes.A 19 inch(1366x768) is enough for him he says but suggest something which is good for gaming.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Nothing

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Within a week. So reply fast! 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:No not entirely but will be doing myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Mumbai - Will be buying from lamington.Online only if suggested part is not available offline...

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Yup a lot..
He will adding a GPU within a year and will be playing Big games(BF 4 ,Watch Dogs,etc) then. So just a normal pc which can play above games is enough for now .He never had a pc so wants one first.

I have research a little and know about Amd APU's so will it be good?and can a discrete gpu be added afterwards?
Which will be better a Amd Apu or Intel with integrated gpu? Suggest which one will best suited for him no problem of fanboyism he can go with anyone.

So the 35000/- config Includes:- A Monitor,A cabby,Processor,future proof Mobo,Ram,Dvd Writer,Kb&M,Portable HDD,good psu ,Good Speakers. He will be not upgrading anything for next 3-4 years expect Adding a GPU so suggest him a good rig.


P.S sorry for such long requirements but had to be exact!


----------



## mzs_47 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Aniket,

Guys have precompiled an excellent list of config, use it.

Config for 13-14

Select one and modify it according to your requirement.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Aug 25, 2014)

I tried that.But it does not contain APU config and i need a external HHDD and speakers which doesn't contain in those configs.So please can you suggest according to my Requirement?Please


----------



## mzs_47 (Aug 25, 2014)

ok, use this to select the necesary components.

Pick Parts, Build Your PC, Compare and Share - PCPartPicker

You can select the ones based on your requirment and shortlist them. But you will have one more step, to check whether the part is available in India.
I initially tried building one small factor based on AMD A1 5350, it has built in Radeon graphics. But unfortunately is not yet supported for the OS I want- FreeBSD.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Processor*Intel i5 4440 
*10,996*
*CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*
Gigabyte GA-H81M-S2PV H81
*4,230**Memory*Corsair Value Select 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,600**Graphics Card*none*0**Power Supply*Antec VP450
*2,700*
*Cabinet*
Any local cabinet without PSU
*900*
*Internal Storage*
WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD
*3,400*
*Optical Drive*none
*0*
*Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,400*
*Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**33,976*


This will be enough for gaming at 1366x768 with medium settings. Get the rest of the things with the remaining budget.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey bro thanks for your reply [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION],The rig u made is good but i made something can u tell if its good or not
the first rig
1)Intel i3 4130-7k (flipkart)                            
Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H-6k(flipkart)
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB -3.1k (flipkart)
Antec VP450P-2.7k (flipkart)
WD caviar blue 500gb - 3.3k(flipkart)
WD My Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB -4.7k(flipkart)
Logitech MK200 KB&M - .8k (flipkart)
Creative SBS A335 Speaker - 1.5k(flipkart)
Dell S2240L -8.7k(flipkart)/
Local Cabby -1k

Total:-38850 ( locally it would come under 36k)

Rig 2 :-
Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1150 i5 4440-11k(fp)
Gigabyte H87M-D3H -7k(fp)
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB -3.1k (flipkart)
Antec VP450P-2.7k (flipkart)/
WD caviar blue 1tb - 3.8k(flipkart)
Logitech MK200 KB&M - .8k (flipkart)
Dell S2240L -8.7k(flipkart)/Dell IN2030M -7k
Local Cabby -1k

Total:-37650 ( locally would come under my friends budget)

Now my question is that which rig i should go with? In the first rig i added the external HDD &speakers which my friend wants but should i go for i3 with this stuff or skip both and get an i5?(will tell him to buy speakers & portable hdd afterwards) but is that needed?
Remember he is going to buy atleast a 12k gpu within a year so will it bottleneck i3 ?if i go with rig 1?

One more question is that will antec vp450p will be enough for rig 2?or should go vp550p?(considering that a gpu will be added afterwards which may require more watts?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 26, 2014)

get the i5 config . get a cheap speaker now and he can go for Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H - 5.3k to save costs. even h81 will do. rs 300 more will fetch a 1 tb hdd instead of 500gb.
also get antec vp550p /seasonic ss500bt. get either dell s2240l /aoc i2269vwm or 2369vm. no to 20" ones!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 26, 2014)

> Why go for i3 when yu can get an i5? Speakers and external HDD are secondaries. Getting the core components right is more important. A 500 bucks headphone will suffice easily (Phillips SHP 2000 recommended).

> 450 W will be enough for any card under 15 k.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bro thanks for your reply. 
But if i go with H87 will there any prob or u telling because it isn't needed for that rig ,a b85 will be enough for now?
I would go with 1tb and antec vp550p for sure as u said! (will tell him to add speakers in 1month or so)

- - - Updated - - -

thanks [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] and [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] for your replies will tell him as well to go for the core components now. 

and will go vp550p just to be on safer side and as cutting speakers cost it will come under my budget.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 26, 2014)

i suggested b85 just to save costs. newer h97 mobo comes even cheaper than h87. so if budget permits. get h97.
Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3 16GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard price in india Rs.7190. Buy Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3 16GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard online : Theitdepot.com
Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard price in india Rs.7305. Buy Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard online : Theitdepot.com
Asus H97M-E 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard price in india Rs.7390. Buy Asus H97M-E 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard online : Theitdepot.com
Gigabyte GA-H97M-DS3P 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard price in india Rs.7080. Buy Gigabyte GA-H97M-DS3P 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard online : Theitdepot.com
MSI Z97 PC Mate 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard price in india Rs.8075. Buy MSI Z97 PC Mate 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard online : Theitdepot.com


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Aug 26, 2014)

ok bro thanks for your suggestion.Mostly will be going with cheaper choice  So the final rig is as follows
Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1150 i5 4440-11k
Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H-6k
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB -3.1k
Antec VP550P-3.5
WD caviar blue 1tb - 3.8k
Logitech MK200 KB&M - .8k
Dell S2240L -8.7k/Aoc i2269Vwm(will go with which i get cheaper)
Local Cabby -1k
total -38000
Will go with h97 if budget permits somehow (got a cheap deal) 

thanks again [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] & [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] for your help


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 26, 2014)

hyperx blu is reaplced with hyperx fury. also newer corsair vengeance pro series memory is available afaik.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 26, 2014)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> ok bro thanks for your suggestion.Mostly will be going with cheaper choice  So the final rig is as follows
> Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1150 i5 4440-11k
> Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H-6k
> Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB -3.1k
> ...


HyperxBlu at 3.1k?  get HyperXFury for ~3.2k


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok will go with HyperX fury...btw Thats flipkarts price  HyperXfury was not available on flipkart!But i am sure it will be available locally at lesser price.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello guys finally bought this rig today for my friend!
Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1150 i5 4440  
Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H           } 16500/-(cpu +mobo)
Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 4gb -2700/-
Antec vp500pc -2900/-
Dell S2240L -8600/-
Logitech MK200 KB&M - 750/-
Seagate 1tb /- 3500
Cooler Master elite 311 - 2400/-
LG drive -900/-
Iball raaga 2.1 - 1000/-
total =39250/- Got for 39000/-

is this price ok the shopkeeper didn't went down from this he told he already gave discount on the price of all parts.
1)And i had doubt about Antec vp500pc ,couldn't get the 450p or 550p was out of stock only choice was this vp500pc or vp650p,so the extra "c" makes how much difference ?is it bad ?Should i change it and find vp450p?
2)even the gigabyte has GA-B85M-D3H with extra "M" does it make difference?
And my friend was consistent on getting speakers so increase his budget and bought!
Rest all is ok and thanks all of you for your valuable suggestion  !

- - - Updated - - -

Plzz reply [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION]!


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 4, 2014)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> Hello guys finally bought this rig today for my friend!
> Intel 3.1 GHz LGA 1150 i5 4440
> Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H           } 16500/-(cpu +mobo)
> Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 4gb -2700/-
> ...



You shouldn't deviate from the suggested configuration from the forum members or ask before you deviate.
M stands for Micro ATX form factor which is fine, not much of an issue. I think B85 D3H mobo is available only in micro atx form.

It would have been a good choice if you had ordered psu online instead if it was unavailable locally. You missed out on free ANTEC warranty extension of a couple of years by deviating from the suggested model number. However you can still enquire with antec if your model is eligible for warranty extension. It might come in very handy later on. 
Antec - Support


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup sorry for that !  Actually this rig is for my friend and he was in a hurry of buying so bought it! 
But is that PSU fine?Does it have a problem ?PSU is the only thing i deviated from!Cabinet was also friends choice he didn't like the local one!

Just tell me if the psu has any problems? [MENTION=285855]sniperz1[/MENTION] !
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 4, 2014)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> Yup sorry for that !  Actually this rig is for my friend and he was in a hurry of buying so bought it!
> But is that PSU fine?Does it have a problem ?PSU is the only thing i deviated from!Cabinet was also friends choice he didn't like the local one!
> 
> Just tell me if the psu has any problems? [MENTION=285855]sniperz1[/MENTION] !
> Thanks for your reply!



I am not able to find any review of the model your friend has purchased, so can't comment on what difference is between those 2 models. Different series of PSU's are manufactured with different capacitors. Thats why certain models are preferred more over the rest.

Lets just hope it performs well now since the purchase is already made.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2014)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> H
> 
> is this price ok the shopkeeper didn't went down from this he told he already gave discount on the price of all parts.
> 1)And i had doubt about Antec vp500pc ,couldn't get the 450p or 550p was out of stock only choice was this vp500pc or vp650p,so the extra "c" makes how much difference ?is it bad ?Should i change it and find vp450p?
> ...


congrats on the purchase. prices are OK, if not better!
there is no gigabyte  GA-B85-D3H , there is only gigabyte   GA-B85M-D3H . so no worries there too.
i dont really have any idea about that psu though. it shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for your reply mate.
actually i was searching for that psu on antec site and i couldn't find so i am worried is it fake one?Does it even exist?Please some one who knows about psu can answer me pleassee asap i will go in that shop and ask for refund or change


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2014)

it exists but not somewhat popular. even the official website does not mention a thing about it.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Sep 4, 2014)

Okay. but will it create problems to the PC ,will it give enough power to it?Will be adding A GPU later so will not change PSU will this be enough?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2014)

that psu is fine for mid range gpus. how much he will be spending for the gpu?


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Sep 4, 2014)

Between 10k -15k not more than 15k..will it be enough?


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mostly a equivalent to R9 270x at that time when he will buy if u want a idea.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2014)

it is fine then. no need to worry. try apply for warranty extension though.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Sep 4, 2014)

OK thanks a lot bro. Will Se if warranty can be extended for this model.again thanks to all TDF members who help


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2014)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> OK thanks a lot bro. Will Se if warranty can be extended for this model.again thanks to all TDF members who help



welcome


----------



## rockfella (Dec 16, 2014)

Was anyone able to get hold of this mobo:

*www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4998#ov


----------

